# Looking for an App developer with experience with SIP clients



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

The company that I work for has been talking about mobile app development for quite some time and we may have a need to develop a SIP client much like what is currently available in the Market (i.e. CSIP Simple) but with the ability to add one or two different features. If you have any experience in this area or know of anybody who does, please have them contact me via PM or in this thread. I'll contact you directly with my email.

Thanks!

Seth


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to Android applications.


----------

